# Being Active!



## tummytrouble08 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there,I was diagnosed with IBS last November by a doctor, although I have been dealing with the symptoms for quite some time. I stay very active and love to play sports, and have been hindered with always having to deal with my stomach pain. It is very difficult for me to do the things I enjoy, especially running. Anyone in the same boat or have any ideas to help?Thanks


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

I gave up on a sport because of IBS.I never really liked team sport, but I still do a lot of my own exercise at home. Usually when I'm exercising my IBS syptoms seem to let up a little, but soon after I stop it all seems to come back again.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

I tend to play football/soccer (near a load of bushes/trees, I might add







) and go to the gym for weightlifting and a bit of cardio. I also cycle, since that doesn't 'bounce' the gut as much as running (and is better for your knees). I've been doing exercise less regularly recently for other reasons than my colitis - but it does help manage it. Stomach crunches are absolute torture, though.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

I used to be so fit... now im just a potatoe.. i tried being active but i suffer alot after... so now, when i can actually move a bit i do a little excercise, just not too much...


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

I think it all depends on your symptoms. For me, being active has been great because it does a few things. Obviously being active is good for anyone at any age, so thats the clear benefit. It helps with emotional and mental stress, and i don't really have any symptoms WHILE i'm working out (although thats not always the rule of thumb). Also, i find if i am pretty consistant with eating the right foods, and moderate exercise, my general feeling well increases. You may have to adaopt a new program of activity that you feel comfortable with. For me, that means working out in a gym as opposed to going outside. Also, i almost always work out all alone or with just one other person. And finally you may want to pursue activities like yoga, which is pretty easy on the body and relaxing as well.


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

its sad, I regret not sticking with sports. Im a really naturally athletic talented person when it comes to sports. I never really went out and joined a team and stuck with it because my nervous stomach. Well, I mean in high school. When I was a little kid I actually played soccer on a team. But I always was told during gym or whatever by many people I should start playing just because I have such a good natural ability. I regret not doing it and letting my stomach control me, but I would fear going to practice and my stomach just acting up. My little brother is amazing at sports and so was my dad. Its a little different for me living with my mom rather than my dad , if I lived with him I'm sure he would have made me get into them anyway. But I'm still happy to see my brother playing and not wasting his talent, because he may even be better than I ever even was and I want him to really succeed and go somewhere with it and be great.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

My IBS pain has pretty much severely disabled me for the past year and a half. It's just too painful even to walk more than a short distance.I have to use a cane and even standing for a few minutes can cause enough pain for me to collapse. I have a very high pain tollerance, but what would really help is if the docs stopped being nasty and gave me some decent pain relief.Oxycodone modified release, MST contious or even a decent dose of Buprenorphine would really help. Some people are dead against opioids but, if taken in the directed manner at the right dose they are quite safe. Just watch out for those paracetamol based combinations as long term use of paracetamol/acetaminorphen will damage your liver worse than alchcol.I also found that I could swim without too much pain (something due to the lower gravity in water?) Unortunatly having CFS as well now prevents me from doing that.mr_colt.


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

mr_colt said:


> My IBS pain has pretty much severely disabled me for the past year and a half. It's just too painful even to walk more than a short distance.I have to use a cane and even standing for a few minutes can cause enough pain for me to collapse. I have a very high pain tollerance, but what would really help is if the docs stopped being nasty and gave me some decent pain relief.Oxycodone modified release, MST contious or even a decent dose of Buprenorphine would really help. Some people are dead against opioids but, if taken in the directed manner at the right dose they are quite safe. Just watch out for those paracetamol based combinations as long term use of paracetamol/acetaminorphen will damage your liver worse than alchcol.I also found that I could swim without too much pain (something due to the lower gravity in water?) Unortunatly having CFS as well now prevents me from doing that.mr_colt.


Wow it sounds really bad for you! Mine doesn't affect me that badly. I'm sorry to hear that yours is so severe!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Boy, reading mr colt's posting really reminds me of what a range these problems can have. For me, the liklihood of D restricted me from my normal levels of exercise; but never eliminated all of it. I was able to walk my dog for an hour a day and did ride my bike at one time; but had given up cross country skiing and any distance lake swimming for some years. Other than that, I put as little stress on my system as possible.Getting the D eliminated has allowed me to return to more normal activity levels, including a year of Tai-Chi, a couple of years of active gym attendance, and occassional 4-5 hour bike trips. I hope to return to some weight work, as well, in the near future. For me, knowing that I wouldn't have to deal with my bowels allowed all the rest.Mark


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

I try to exercise. I was going to the gym for a while, but my IBS pretty much told me, "nope". It's like I'm doomed to live with a weight problem.


----------

